# Reversing camera



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi guys.
Just a little advice. Thinking of getting a reversing camera installed when I can get my gtr booked in at Litchfields for its 36 month service.
Have been told by others on here that the reversing sensors are pretty rubbish and the camera probably a better option, and just wondered what your experience of the camera is if you have it?! Many thanks.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's very good. No brainer IMO to protect an expensive to fix car.
Sensors are fine too, but the camera is better and you don't have the four sensor dots on the back bumper.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Camera all day long.
I think Litchfields stock the Car Kit Company Rear Camera setup. It's superb.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yep Brian's kits are well thought out, and very well priced.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Another vote for Brian's kits.

Been talking to him today about the next project. Every gtr owner is going to want it!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Another user of Brian's camera kit. I even managed to fit it myself, which is saying quite a lot.


----------



## RichF-R35 (Jun 16, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Another vote for Brian's kits.
> 
> Been talking to him today about the next project. Every gtr owner is going to want it!


Tell us more


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for all your input guys. Really useful and confirmed what I thought about it being good kit. Do you remember what the fitted price was at Litchfields per chance?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Mine was the first kit so I only paid for parts as they learned to ft them on my car. T also varies if you have a sat nav car or not.

Plus I also had a front camera fitted.

Re the new toy coming, it's not for me to say, sorry, but it won't be long.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

My car was fitted with one from new being a My12. To be honest i dont use it, may be because im old and used to looking over my shoulder.
:chairshot


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I have Brian's front and back camera kit installed by Litchfield (it was around 2hours labour to fit it) I'm sure Ian will be more than happy to give you a fitted price and whether he has any kits in stock.

The quality of the picture is excellent and much much better than what my father in law has on his new Quashqai with 360 view (I'm not sure but I wouldnt be surprised if Nissan use the same ***** cameras on the GTR)

From memory the front and rear camera fitted was around the same price as Nissan charge for just a rear camera


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Re the new toy coming, it's not for me to say, sorry, but it won't be long.


Is it something totally new and unique or camera related again. Just don't fancy spending out £x on a camera in a week or so when I book in to Litchfield to find out something new and better appears a day later :nervous:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Nothing to do with the camera, you don't need to worry about that.

Re the quality, the camera kit for the rear uses the kenwood cmos 200 camera I believe. Brian spent a lot of time looking for the best option. It is a far better quality camera than the one installed by the dealers. It is sensitive to a greater variation of light levels so is useful day or night (almost appears to be night vision). I also think it has a better field of view.

To me the front camera is more of a gimmick, but it's useful for pulling up to unseen kerbs.

Without question, the best part of the installation for me was installing a homelink mirror to control the switching between on/off and front/rear cameras. This wasn't standard but a feature I nabbed from Charles Charlie - useful and very helpful guy!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine is currently in for some things and 2 of Brians cameras. Adam you are correct about the Kenwood 200's


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

goldgtr35 said:


> My car was fitted with one from new being a My12. To be honest i dont use it, may be because im old and used to looking over my shoulder.
> :chairshot


Can I have yours then, because I'm that old I can't look over my shoulder any more :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Might get this done since my car is already at Litchfields!


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Might get this done since my car is already at Litchfields!


I think they only have one left in stock - be quick!


----------



## NBS (Oct 26, 2011)

Of course after a decent run on mucky winter roads you can see absolutely nothing when it,s time to reverse!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Can't say I've had an issue with that.

My camera is tucked up next to the reverse lights and the wide angle really helps the view with the retracted lens location.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Johnny G said:


> Can't say I've had an issue with that.
> 
> My camera is tucked up next to the reverse lights and the wide angle really helps the view with the retracted lens location.


Thats why I went for this kit.


----------



## NBS (Oct 26, 2011)

My experience is only with the "as fitted " version


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Mine's got the standard reversing camera, but I find it a total waste of time. I look over my shoulder and use all mirrors, and glancing at the camera screen is just a disorientating distraction IMO, more likely to bump something using the camera than without it! Mind you I'm a natural reverser, can park in any gap a piece of piss, but for people who struggle going backwards I still can't see how the camera would help  Waste of space IMO


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Vernonjones said:


> I think they only have one left in stock - be quick!


Should be sorted now  Wonder what sort of resolution I should expect from the older MFD though but should be better than nothing!

The GTR has a phat rump so any extra help in the vision department would be much welcomed


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The camera works really really well.

Mine is also completely invisible unless lying on the ground looking up the car's backside.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Mine is also completely invisible unless lying on the ground looking up the car's backside.


Do that often?
I know you like it a lot, but...


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Do that often?
> I know you like it a lot, but...


Surly you mean butt.....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I've got Brian's front and rear camera kit on my 2009.
The rear is nice to have (and doesn't get much gunk on it), but the front is essential if you're parking close to other stuff IMO.

Even nearly 4 years on, I find the front of the GT-R harder to judge than any other car I've driven and once I get Iain's lovely carbon front splitter fitted, I'm not going to want that to go anywhere near kerbs, walls etc!


----------



## PhilP (Jan 3, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> I've got Brian's front and rear camera kit on my 2009.
> The rear is nice to have (and doesn't get much gunk on it), but the front is essential if you're parking close to other stuff IMO.
> 
> Even nearly 4 years on, I find the front of the GT-R harder to judge than any other car I've driven and once I get Iain's lovely carbon front splitter fitted, I'm not going to want that to go anywhere near kerbs, walls etc!


Do you have any pics of the front camera?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

PhilP said:


> Do you have any pics of the front camera?


Only this close up. It's not really noticeable unless you're looking for it. 










Unlike the reverse cam, of course this one does pick up the rain and muck. Mine actually got a crack in the lens soon after fitment and that let in some moisture. I used a hairdryer to dry it out in situ then got a small circle of clear vinyl from Robbie at Valet Magic which so far has done an excellent job of sealing it! :chuckle:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Is this Brian the same one that was spamming earlier today? (GTS 33 or somethine)


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

David.Yu said:


> Unlike the reverse cam, of course this one does pick up the rain and muck. Mine actually got a crack in the lens soon after fitment and that let in some moisture. I used a hairdryer to dry it out in situ then got a small circle of clear vinyl from Robbie at Valet Magic which so far has done an excellent job of sealing it! :chuckle:


Might do that mod first - good pointer.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

sw20GTS said:


> Is this Brian the same one that was spamming earlier today? (GTS 33 or somethine)


Do you think we'd be recommending him if he was? :runaway:

Brian's username is bdl99.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Do you think we'd be recommending him if he was? :runaway:
> 
> Brian's username is bdl99.


Fair enough - just checking  
Brian seem to be a popular name this year.


----------



## sticker (Jan 27, 2013)

David.Yu said:


> I've got Brian's front and rear camera kit on my 2009.
> The rear is nice to have (and doesn't get much gunk on it), but the front is essential if you're parking close to other stuff IMO.
> 
> Even nearly 4 years on, I find the front of the GT-R harder to judge than any other car I've driven and once I get Iain's lovely carbon front splitter fitted, I'm not going to want that to go anywhere near kerbs, walls etc!


I'd agree 100%. I have had 600SELs, Lotus Esprits, Jaguars, but they were not as difficult to judge as the GT-R at the front, especially the width at the front. Strangely, I have a 2012 model with a reversing camera, but that I would gladly swap for a front parking sensor. I have asked Parking Dynamics about a system today, but I will also look around at others.


----------



## Ndwgolf (Jan 4, 2013)

Can someone please give me Brian's contact information as I want one of these reversing cameras


----------



## Fire (Jul 25, 2007)

Do they still do these camera?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Fire said:


> Do they still do these camera?


PM Brian on here. Brian's username is bdl99.

Otherwise Litchfield stock and fit them.

Satan


----------



## Fire (Jul 25, 2007)

Whats the cost to fit front and rears does anyone know?


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a MY12 which comes fitted with a rear camera as standard but was asking Iain cost for a front just before xmas. If you have an older model of GTR (61 or before) then front and rear camera supplied and fitted at Litchfields is around £600. For those that have a MY12 onwards and just want a front camera added an additional wiring loom is required to do so and is not alot cheaper than the combined front/rear kit.


----------



## Fire (Jul 25, 2007)

Crafty_Blade said:


> I have a MY12 which comes fitted with a rear camera as standard but was asking Iain cost for a front just before xmas. If you have an older model of GTR (61 or before) then front and rear camera supplied and fitted at Litchfields is around £600. For those that have a MY12 onwards and just want a front camera added an additional wiring loom is required to do so and is not alot cheaper than the combined front/rear kit.


ok thanks might have to call Litchfield and take a trip up there.does anyone knows if sly at kaizer motor fit these seeing hes an agent for litchfield


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't think he holds stock.

Brian also supplies other cool gadgets:

Memory module to retain favourite three switch positions

Auto shift in manual mode module with selectable individual rpm points

Reverse beep remover + remote start from standard key - still working on this for uk compatibility but reverse beep definitely working.


----------



## Fire (Jul 25, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> Don't think he holds stock.
> 
> Brian also supplies other cool gadgets:
> 
> ...



Remote start from standard key!! that is defo on the list to do if it available.


----------



## f.s. (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds nice but 
does he has a homepage or FB something ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

f.s. said:


> Sounds nice but
> does he has a homepage or FB something ?


Car Kit Company


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Yea the remote start is on my list for sure!! Will make these cold mornings so much easier and more efficient when going to work lol im late almost everyday because the car is too cold :s


----------



## njd (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry if these are daft questions but I can't see the answers anywhere

Can both the front and back cameras be fitted to a non sat nav car?
How does the display switch to the front camera? 
I assume the camera comes on to the screen automatically when reverse is selected?

Thanks

Neil


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Blimey Neil you're late to the party aren't you?!

Yes both cameras can be fitted. You use a toggle switch to turn the display to the front one when it's needed.

The control unit senses reverse being selected (by having the reverse wire at the back if the AV unit tapped) and interrupts the display signal between the AV unit and the screen.

My VERY old thread here.

Brian of Car Kit Company also does a kit


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

njd said:


> Sorry if these are daft questions but I can't see the answers anywhere
> 
> Can both the front and back cameras be fitted to a non sat nav car?
> How does the display switch to the front camera?
> ...


Yes, I have both front and rear cams on my pre-nav 2009 car.
The kit can come with a little wireless fob that allows you to switch between front and rear views, but rear comes on automatically when you put it in R.

Also, the pre-nav cars come with a wired switch that you can mount to switch straight to forward cam view, which is very handy for that final placing of the car when parking nose in.

In fact, I find the front cam more useful than the rear, as I already have reverse sensors and I still find the front splitter had to place 5 years into ownership!


----------



## njd (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Andy

Thanks for the reply - I should have known you would come up trumps again!
Before you say anything my follow up to this subject is like my driving, a bit slow, but I get there eventually!
I am going to have my car in Middlehursts shortly to get the interior retrimmed, and am just waiting for Gary to come up with some prices, so I will probably get them to fit this for me.
Could I be cheeky and ask you to direct me to which of Brian's kit you recommend for front and back as I don't know if there is a difference between his us/ European and sat nav / non sat nav models?

David
My reason for the front camera is to protect the front splitter, I have just cracked my carbon one on a very low kerb and before I replace it thought I had better invest in a camera - if I had already got one I wouldn't have hit the kerb. I assume you can angle the camera down a bit to help this view?

As a general point thanks very much to both of you, I don't post on here often but I regularly come and and browse and the likes of you 2 guys are always about helping, so continue to do so as it is much appreciated.
Neil


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The rear cam allows you to edge up to an obstacle almost to the inch.

The front, you will have to put a line down and measure how far it is from the bottom edge of the screen. On mine, the bottom of the screen is about 8-10 inches from the front of the car, which is as close as you'd normally want to get.

It's a laugh being able to select either cam whilst you're driving too!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Litfhfields have the Brian kits in stock and can send you what you need.

You need edm either way but need to choose between nav or non nav models.

David, it doesn't select reverse camera automatically, it selects the last camera you were looking at.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> Litfhfields have the Brian kits in stock and can send you what you need.
> 
> You need edm either way but need to choose between nav or non nav models.
> 
> David, it doesn't select reverse camera automatically, it selects the last camera you were looking at.


Not mine. That's why there's different kits for different specs. On the non-nav cars it does select the reverse cam automatically. And it's the only one that has a wired switch to select the front cam.

The one advantage I've found in having a pre-nav car!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

There had to be one! Well done for finding it.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> There had to be one! Well done for finding it.


Well there was also the pleasure of being (among) the first person in the UK to take delivery of a UK model, and paying only £53,500...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Makes £62k for my first DBA even more of a bargain!


----------



## Fire (Jul 25, 2007)

they have the remote start in the us already so how come we can't use it on the uk spec car


----------



## tony2759 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sly fitted my front and rear remote cameras, like other people have said, cannot live without them now, im a HGV 1 driver, and still find it hard to judge the front and rear of the car in close parking without the cameras. ( just need some along the side of the car now to stop scraping the wheels.
The remote also by passes the Dvd cut out when the car is moving,
so the kids can watch a film on the move..


----------



## Fire (Jul 25, 2007)

tony2759 said:


> Sly fitted my front and rear remote cameras, like other people have said, cannot live without them now, im a HGV 1 driver, and still find it hard to judge the front and rear of the car in close parking without the cameras. ( just need some along the side of the car now to stop scraping the wheels.
> The remote also by passes the Dvd cut out when the car is moving,
> so the kids can watch a film on the move..


That's so cool :smokin:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Fire said:


> they have the remote start in the us already so how come we can't use it on the uk spec car


Because remote start works by sensing the lock signal on the can bus when you press the lock button on the remote. When it sees three lock commands it starts the car using a key emulator module module.

Would work over here except that the lock signal is NOT on the european cars' can bus so it doesn't know when you've pressed the lock button.

You can get remote start working in other ways using your iphone or a viper alarm, but Brian's kit is a plug and play version that can easily be removed that works from the standard nissan key.


----------



## Fire (Jul 25, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> Because remote start works by sensing the lock signal on the can bus when you press the lock button on the remote. When it sees three lock commands it starts the car using a key emulator module module.
> 
> Would work over here except that the lock signal is NOT on the european cars' can bus so it doesn't know when you've pressed the lock button.
> 
> You can get remote start working in other ways using your iphone or a viper alarm, but Brian's kit is a plug and play version that can easily be removed that works from the standard nissan key.


Adam what would people need to get the remote start to work on the iphone


----------

